# Amare: Knicks should take me over Bosh



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Back in New York, ESPN Radio's Brandon Tierney had Amare Stoudemire on this morning and reiterated remarks about his desire to play for Mike D'Antoni in 2010 while boasting about being better than Chris Bosh. Stoudemire told The Post similar stuff during All-Star Weekend.

When Tierney asked Stoudemire if he's better than Bosh, the Suns forward said, "Oooh man, are you kidding me? Ask Chris Bosh that question."

http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2009/05/amare_knicks_sh.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Chris Bosh is a better player than Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Chris Bosh is a better player than Amare Stoudemire.


Dear enemy R-Star,

When I was a kid, I visited Red Deer, Alberta. It was about 10,000 people over there in 1980s.

I visited Three Hills before I arrived Red Deer.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Dear enemy R-Star,
> 
> When I was a kid, I visited Red Deer, Alberta. It was about 10,000 people over there in 1980s.
> 
> I visited Three Hills before I arrived Red Deer.


It must have been before R-Star was born, oh dear enemy. R-Star and Ballscientist in the same 10 mile radius would result in the planet exploding. 

The space time continuum would be torn asunder.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

R-Star said:


> It must have been before R-Star was born, oh dear enemy. R-Star and Ballscientist in the same 10 mile radius would result in the planet exploding.
> 
> The space time continuum would be torn asunder.


When planets exploding, scientists fly to Mars and R-Stars jump to the moon.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

..? :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This thread needs to be linked to in the NBA General forum, more people need to see this!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think Amare is better than Bosh, so what is the big deal?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wait, I thought Amare is still under contract with the Suns. Is he out for the entire next season as well?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> When planets exploding, scientists fly to Mars and R-Stars jump to the moon.


The moon will be used as a spaceship of sorts. Flying around as a mobile base of operations. R-Star will have his own set of scientists, scientists smart enough to turn the moon into a rocket ship. The fight would continue 1000 years later, as it always has. In the past, in the future. The eternal battle has already begun, and ended, all on the same day.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> I think Amare is better than Bosh, so what is the big deal?


The deal is what's with Amare's obsession over Bosh?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

bosh definately has a lot of chip on his shoulder going towards next season.. lets hope if he starts the season strong he sustains it for the ENTIRE season and through the playoffs*

*thats if we even make the playoffs.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The moon will be used as a spaceship of sorts. Flying around as a mobile base of operations. R-Star will have his own set of scientists, scientists smart enough to turn the moon into a rocket ship. The fight would continue 1000 years later, as it always has. In the past, in the future. The eternal battle has already begun, and ended, all on the same day.


On that spaceship, scientists will put A-Star and B-Star in the coffee shop; Y-Star and Z-Star in the kitchen. R-Star will automatically land in the restroom of the rocket ship. In the past, in the future. The eternal battle has already ended, all on the same day.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh no he didn't..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:rofl: What the..


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> On that spaceship, scientists will put A-Star and B-Star in the coffee shop; Y-Star and Z-Star in the kitchen. R-Star will automatically land in the restroom of the rocket ship. In the past, in the future. The eternal battle has already ended, all on the same day.


After eating a mexican, R-Star powers the spaceship via the toilet. Spicy foods upsets R-Stars bowels, but makes for a powerful alternative fuel on the way out. In the future, no space ship can outrun R-Stars MoonMobile. In the past, R-Star has already murdered Ballscientists family. In the present, the war wages on during the internets infant stages.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

If I was Bosh I'd take this as a complement thats the 2nd PF to use him as a measuring stick


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

The thread set the recent record both view and reply. why?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

A'm'a'r'e' is silly. This thread is silly. Though not as silly the Bosh twitter thread.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*Outside looking in (Knick-Fan).....*Bosh endurance and overall performance is 5-steps higher than scoring PF-Amare. 
Amare adjusted his NBA talents to be a top scorer, however when it comes to the first-option on offense or taking the last winning shot polls would put Dirk, Duncan, and KG, miles ahead of Amare.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> Back in New York, ESPN Radio's Brandon Tierney had Amare Stoudemire on this morning and reiterated remarks about his desire to play for Mike D'Antoni in 2010 while boasting about being better than Chris Bosh. Stoudemire told The Post similar stuff during All-Star Weekend.
> 
> When Tierney asked Stoudemire if he's better than Bosh, the Suns forward said, "Oooh man, are you kidding me? Ask Chris Bosh that question."
> 
> http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2009/05/amare_knicks_sh.html


nothing wrong with that statement, Amare is more talented than bosh although doesn't have the same intangibles as bosh though


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

martymar said:


> nothing wrong with that statement, *Amare is more talented than bosh* although doesn't have the same intangibles as bosh though


I beg to differ, Amare more athletic and physical but Bosh game is more complete


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Mr_B said:


> I beg to differ, Amare more athletic and physical but Bosh game is more complete


read again what i posted


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I beg to differ, Amare more athletic and physical but Bosh game is more complete


But in an open style of offense that gets up and down, you want the physical, athletic player. Bosh is great in a half court game, but if we're playing up and down like the Knicks do, you want Amare.


----------

